# Sound Driver keeps uninstalling



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

Is there anything i can do to stop my REALTEK AC97 sound driver from uninstalling on its own on my packardbell easynote laptop? 
sometimes, all i have to do is restart to solve the problem. ita happens most of all whenever i am loggod onto the internet through my company's domain. I am using a windows XP pro and an AVG9 internet security. please help.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Make and model of computer?


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

************System**********

System Manufacturerackard Bell NEC
System Model: EasyNote
System Version: PB07400068
IdentifyingNumber: 294000010125
System Type: X86-based PC

************Motherboard**********

Mother Board Manufacturer: NEC COMPUTERS INTERNATIONAL 
Motherboard Model: NEC Versa Premium 

************Processor**********

Processor: mobile AMD Athlon(tm) XP-M 2400+
Processor Manufacturer: AuthenticAMD
Processor Speed: 1791
Processor FSB: 133

************Bios**********

Bios: Insyde Software
Version: R2.05 

************Memory Details**********

Memory Manufacturer: 
Installed RAM: 225.28 MB
Maximum RAM: 634.88 MB
Total Slots: 2
Capacity: 256 MB,
Memory Type: 0,
Speed: 133 MHz,
Slots: DRAM Slot 0,


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

System Manufacturerackard Bell NEC
System Model: EasyNote
Model number of laptop?


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> System Manufacturerackard Bell NEC
> System Model: EasyNote
> Model number of laptop?


Easynote E1245


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Try updating the audio driver, by first uninstalling the old driver, restart computer then install new one.

Go here for audio driver:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

Note: You really need to have 512MB ram memory instead of 256MB ram memory today with the new updates, drivers, and programs.


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

Riskyone101 said:


> Try updating the audio driver, by first uninstalling the old driver, restart computer then install new one.
> 
> Go here for audio driver:
> http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=23&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
> ...


Hey Riskyone, 
Thanks a lot man.
Its a good thing you mentioned the RAM now. I was about to post another thread concerning it. I actually have a 512MB RAM but my system info keeps showing me a variety of different values from time to time. I recently replaced one of the 256MB with a 512MB and yet, every now and then when i check my system status, I have something different. 
I also notice that my processor speed shows me about 200MHz when I should have 1.791GHz (AMD Athlon Mobile).
The system performs fine though.
Any ideas on how to fix these flukes?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Is the version of XP installed a legit version with keycode?
Bill


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Are you free from malware and spyware?
If the computer is infected then yes it could show lower stats and run slower.


----------



## Maxyclass (Oct 2, 2009)

no, its not. :grin:
guessed that may be the reason. guess you've given me the confirmation i need. thanks a lot man. cheers.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Thread closed due to not being a legitimate version of OS software. We can not assist according to the rules if the software is not a legitimate version.


----------

